# kon-tiki cooker HOT



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

We have noticed that when using the grill on our Kon-tiki 669 that the control knobs tend to get quite hot, has anyone else noticed? 

I can't see ours being the only one, surely this is a design fault if so what can be done so that we can cook on our "full cooker".

I could make a wooden handle that fits over the nice silver metal ones.

We don't often use the grill as it is not very good even for toast. but I dont use the airbags very often either but I still expect them to work when needed..


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Not sure if our oven/grill on the escape is the same, but there is metal plate which pulls out, well it says pull out when oven/grill in use (i think that is the wording can't see the van from here) ours is permanently out, haven't noticed controls of cooker getting hot.

Know it may be a novel idea, but is there anything in the handbook for the cooker about it? :wink: 

Sue


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

there should be a metal piece that either pulls out or clips on to protect your knobs.   just seen what i wrote.

cabby


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Just checked cannot see any plate or cover that pulls out , my knobs are definitely left unprotected.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

We rarely use the grill but on the occasions that it is used our knobs  do not get very hot. We always leave the grill door fully open when the grill is used - other than that I can't really be of much help :? 

Our cooker is a Stoves 500 DF DIT if that helps :!: :?: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cooker*

Hi

I think the pull out metal bit may well be model specific.

I have a Stoves cooker, model as detailed above. I rarely use the grill though but I can't say I have noticed hot knobs.

Russell


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry Guys, its a thetford cooker on a Kon-tiki 669


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Cooker*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think the pull out metal bit may well be model specific.
> 
> ...


even with the haircut? :lol:


----------

